# 16555 - Fuel trim: system too lean: bank 1



## dubwagen (May 16, 2004)

What else do I need to check that might causing this fault code other than the MAF? I just had my MAF replaced a couple of months ago so I would say its not a MAF problem.
Please helòê\


----------



## Mile High Assassin (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: 16555 - Fuel trim: system too lean: bank 1 (dubwagen)*

You should do a copy and paste of the exact code you are getting.
I would run a block (34?) to see what your maf is reading.


----------



## tipnback21 (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: 16555 - Fuel trim: system too lean: bank 1 (Mile High Assassin)*

check for vacuumn leaks, intake leaks, anything that would cause unmetered air to enter the combustion chamber.


----------



## dubwagen (May 16, 2004)

*Re: 16555 - Fuel trim: system too lean: bank 1 (tipnback21)*

I'll try to do a vacuum leak test. 
Thanks


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 16555 - Fuel trim: system too lean: bank 1 (dubwagen)*

What does group 032 show for additive and multplicative?


----------



## NewdAlpineGTI (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: 16555 - Fuel trim: system too lean: bank 1 (ps2375)*

sounds like a good ol 1.8T vac leak some wheres....very tempermental when it comes to vac leaks...


----------



## vwtechforever (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: 16555 - Fuel trim: system too lean: bank 1 (dubwagen)*

sounds like you have a vacuum leak ..........pay close attention to the vacuu mlines beneath the intake tubes....they like to crack in that area
.............also check your air filter for signs of penetration from sand particles........this happens alot as well.....the intake tube before the air box gets resrticted so air gets drawn from other aeas....mainly through a small hole in the bottom of the air box
the sand eventually blasts its way through the paper filter and then sand blasts the maf sensor........does them in real quick!!......hope this helps....what were the fuel trim numbers?


----------

